# breeding questions



## rey420 (Mar 2, 2008)

HELLO TO ALL,

the eggs in my 20L now have little tails and moving around on the bottom of the tank. the water in my tank is now cloudy. is this normal? also, my mother tank is also a bit cloudy. i have a few dead fry that are white in color. what is the next step that i should do with the fry tank? it has been three days since i noticed eggs, when should i siphon in some baby brine shrimp?


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

are the parents in the tank with the fry?


----------



## rey420 (Mar 2, 2008)

no, they are in the mother tank. the 20L is naked with a sponge filter and hanging filter with a sponge over the intake. they have been changing from egg to "sperm-like" dealies for the past 24hrs. i also have a 2-liter with baby brine shrimp, is it too early to feed them?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You can feed them after they have absorbed their yolk sacs on their underside. For the coulody water i would increase filtration in parent tank and do water changes. In the fry tank i would do a water change and put a sponge or something on the end of the hose so you dont suck up the fry. I would also test the water chemistry for both tanks. I just noticed that this is from a week ago, but i hope you have fed them by now.


----------



## rey420 (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks for your response


----------

